# Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. Juli 2013)

*Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Samsung Le32C530 LCD TV seit kurzem (ohne Garantie). Hier machen die Lautsprecher immer ein ständiges Brummgeräusch, wenn auch sehr leise, aber leider hörbar.
Was ich schon alles getestet habe:

-- Kontrast hoch und runtergestellt
-- Alle Soundoptionen getestet
-- Equlizier alles durchgetestet
-- Extrene Lautsprecher getestet
-- am Receiver das HDMI Kabel getauscht
-- anderen HDMI Port angeschlossen
-- Scartkabel angeschlossen
-- Filmwiedergabe über in am TV verbauten USB Anschluss getestet
-- Stromkabel gewechselt
-- Lautstärke über TV gesteuert
-- Lautstärke über Receiver gesteuert

Alles leider ohne Erfolg. Schaltet man den TV auf Lautlos dann ist er auch auf Lautlos. Dreht man die Lautstärke bis auf 0 zurück, hört man das Brummen noch immer. 
Den Receiver hatte ich zuvor an einen älteren LG LCD angeschlossen und hier brummte nichts, daher schließe ich einen "defekt" am Receiver aus (Comag SL 40 HD)

Nun wurde ich im Internet nicht fündig, was ich noch machen kann. Anscheinend gibt es das Problem bei Samsung LCD-TVs öfter.

Vllt könnt ihr mir helfen ?!
*
*


----------



## Sarin (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Irgendwo haste da ne falsche Masse drin, vermute ich mal.
Entkoppeln mal das Kabelsignal mit sowas hier: http://www.amazon.de/Masseentkoppler-ME-634-Entkoppler-profitec®/dp/B000NZILPS
Keine Garantie, aber war bei mir der Grund warum die Bassbox immer brummelig war.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber diese könnte ich nur nutzen wenn ich über Kabel Tv schaue oder?  ich habe einen externen Receiver mit Satellitenanschluss so wie der hier: http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/medium/657322/3_66631.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Früher haben recht viele LCDs vom Netzteil aus gebrummt - bist Du sicher, dass es wirklich die Lautsprecher sind? Du schreibst ja, dass bei Lautsprecher auf "lautlos" es dann weg ist - da bist Du sicher? 

Und steck mal ALLES ab außer natürlich Stromkabel - brummt der LCD dann auch?



Was zur Not ginge und den Sound sogar verbessern würde wäre, wenn Du ein Boxenset für den LCD kaufst, was man digital anschließen kann.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Ja, das Netzteil würde ich jetzt ausschließen, da das brummen, wenn ich auf Lautlos schalte, weg ist. Nur wenn ich die Lautstärke auf 0 drehe, hört man das brummen noch. Auch wenn ich das Menü der USB wiedergabe aufrufe, bevor ich einen Film von der USB Platte starte, ist kein brummen zu vernehmen, erst wenn dann ein Film läuft. Daher kann man den Receiver ausschließen, da es egal zu sein scheint, von welcher Quelle der TV gespeist wird. Externe Lautsprecher habe ich auch bereits getestet, auch hier ist das Brummen zu vernehmen.
Ist das dann ein genereller Fehler auf der Platine oder dem "Soundmodul" des TV?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Hattest Du denn nun mal wirklich ALLES abgesteckt vom TV und dann mal Ton auf 0, und auch dann brummt es noch ? Wenn Du das noch nicht gemacht hast, dann mach das bitte mal, dann kann es eben immer noch sein, dass das Brummen über irgendein Kabel kommt, zB das Kabel vom Receiver oder Antennenkabel. 


Interessant wäre natürlich zu testen, ob es auch brummt, wenn Du den Ton digital abgreifst - dazu wäre aber dann ein Boxenset mit optischem eingang nötig, oder ein AV-Receiver mit optischem Eingang


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Das habe ich noch nicht getestet. Werde ich dann bei Gelegenheit gleich mal nachholen. Ich habe den TV jetzt wieder gegen meinen alten TV zurückgetauscht (war nur als Zweitgerät geplant) und bei meinem alten TV ist nach wie vor alles einwandfrei.
Daher, da dieser als Zweitgerät dient, möchte ich nicht nochmal viel Geld für ein Boxenset ausgeben 
Ich habe gestern allerdings entdeckt, dass es an meinem Receiver möglich wäre, dass ich den Ton optisch übertrage, aber das geht dann wohl nicht über das HDMI-Kabel sondern ich würde ein zusätzliches Kabel benötigen?


----------



## stevie4one (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Hatte ähnliches Problem auch mit meiner Kombi aus Sony-TV und Technisat-Sat-Receiver. Im Normalfall lässt man alle Kabel angeschlossen (also so dass es brummt) und zieht der Reihe nach alle Kabel ab, bis das Brummen verschwindet. Bei mir war es die Scart-Verbindung zwischen TV und Sat-Receiver. Ein hochwertiges und gut abgeschirmtes Kabel hat dann alle Probleme beseitigt. Wie ist denn dein Receiver an den TV angeschlossen?


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (24. Juli 2013)

Aktuell ist er mit hdmi angeschlossen. Habe hier schon verschiedene hdmi kabel getestet und ich an verschiedenen anschlüssen am tv angeschlossen. Ich mit scart habe ich es getestet, überall leider das brummen


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Welches SAT-Kabel nutzt du zwischen der Antennendose und dem Receiver? Kannst du irgendwelche Werte darauf ablesen? Liegt dieses Kabel parallel zu anderen Kabeln bzw. in unmittelbarer Nähe? Und die verschiedenen HDMI-Kabel alles billigere Kabel oder auch ein hochwertigeres dabei gewesen?

Hast du mal alle Kabel nacheinander gezogen, um zu sehen ob das Brummen irgendwann verschwindet? Wenn der "blanke" TV immer noch brummt, wird es wohl am TV selbst liegen ...


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Das ist ein selbstgemachtes Kabel unseres TV-Lädchens im Ort, daher kann ich dir die genauen Angaben wohl nicht bringen, aber ich sags ganz ehrlich, ich hab da jetzt keine Lust mehr mich groß dem dem Teil zu beschäftigen  Hab jetzt wieder meinen alten TV angeschlossen, da läuft alles nach wie vor, wie geschmiert und jetzt kommt der neue TV einfach wieder weg, soll sich jemand anderes damit rumärgern 

Und natürlich Danke an all diejenigen, die versucht haben, mir hier zu helfen


----------



## Simon-151 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*

Samsung ist wirklich eine Katastrophe was Heimkino angeht.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (1. August 2013)

*AW: Samsung LE32C530 LCD-TV --- Sound summt / brummt ständig*



Simon-151 schrieb:


> Samsung ist wirklich eine Katastrophe was Heimkino angeht.


 
Ich stimme dir hier jetzt mal zu, bezogen auf "meinen" Samsung TV. War mein erster und zeitgleich mein letzter Samsung TV. Mein 8 Jahre alter LG 32 Zoll LCD läuft noch immer wie am ersten Tag und ist jetzt auch wieder im Einsatz, da ich den Samsung gestern (zum Glück) schon wieder verkaufen konnte


----------

